# Hurt And Heal 6



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

:biggrin: its finally here HURT AND HEAL 6!!!! the killes will be moderators and super moderators, who wil only be allowed 1 hurt worth 20 pts OR one heal worth 10 pts. junior/normsl/senior members will get the normal hurt 10 heal 5. once a day only!

the lucky moderators are:

Ancient Tiel a fier(100)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eternia(100)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(100)
just for kicks-Khorneflake(100)
:good: good luck :good:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris gives khorneflake a kick (sorry).

Ancient Tiel a fier(100)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(100)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(100)
I'll show you kicks!-Khorneflake (90)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i reckon this is ok, its pretty lighthearted. do mods alays get to hurt 20 and heal 10?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I heal Dirge for his great works in the 40K original works forum section.

Ancient Tiel a fier(100)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(100)
Khorneflake (90)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jacobite is a good friend

Ancient Tiel a fier(100)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(105)
Khorneflake (90)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Luthorharkon slaps Khornflake for his tomfoolery of creating a mod hurt and heal and including himself.

Ancient Tiel a fier(100)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(100)
Khorneflake (80)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

*lol*



cccp said:


> yeah i reckon this is ok, its pretty lighthearted. do mods alays get to hurt 20 and heal 10?


no, its a 1 shot deal, you can all gang up on one person i guess :notme:

i cannot retaliate at u but plz dont just kill me, i am a person!!!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ancient's quiz night goes well, if it hadn't been for chris's nuke....

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(100)
Khorneflake (80)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Khorneflakes not a mod.

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(100)
Khorneflake (70)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe you should have been nicer to me Khorneflake

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(105)
Khorneflake (60)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cornflake - 10

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(100)
Jacobite(105)
Khorneflake (50)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i feel sorry for khorneflake noones takin this seriously :cray:

me included :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Jezlad implodes under his own awsome modness.

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(90)
Jacobite(105)
Khorneflake (50)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Khorneflake is not a mod! Death to the false mod impersonator!*

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(105)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(90)
Jacobite(105)
Khorneflake (40)


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(95)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(90)
Jacobite(105)
Khorneflake (40)

Dirges Avatar is an ODST! they get their butts kicked in halo! So dirge die's a little inside.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You lasted longer than you deserve to Khorneflake

Ancient Tiel a fier(90)
CCCP(100)
Torealis(100)
Loyalist42(100)
Dirge Eterna(95)
Galahad(100)
Jezlad(90)
Jacobite(105)
Khorneflake (30)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

you bastards


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Dirge realizes Halo isnt cool anymore

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (100)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (30)

GO KHORNEY!!!!!!!!!:victory:


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Angry ninjas attack CCP!!!!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (90)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (30)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Khorneflake isn't a mod; he was never going to win in the first place

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (90)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (20)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Khorneflake is ma bitch he isnt allowed to die :laugh:

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (25)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

If he's ur bitch he can't still take a punch

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (100)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (15)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Loyalist42 prepare to be defeated!!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (90)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (15)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Khorneflake prepare to be defended!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (90)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (20)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Khrneflake still isn't a mod

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (90)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)
Khorneflake (10)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Khorneflake's not being a mod was the death of him.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (90)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm enjoying _Eternity of War._ Heal Ancient

Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (90)
Dirge Eterna (85)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Heal Dirge

Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (90)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

All Loyalists must die!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (80)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (100)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

boom u fall on your rear
Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (80)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Loyalist42 is still a loyalist.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (70)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Death To The False Emperor!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (70)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (90)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think Loyalist is the one we should be going after


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

FOR THE EMPEROR OF HERESY!!!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (70)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Loyalist42? what a rubbish username

Ancient Tiel a Fier (95)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Heal Ancient for his 24hr. challenge :victory:
Ancient Tiel a Fier (100)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (105)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

No one should be allowed to have over 100 HP. . .

Ancient Tiel a Fier (100)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (95)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not over anymore

Ancient Tiel a Fier (100)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris nukes ancient with a Tsar Bomba 
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (100)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris uses a ICBM on New Zealand, which invariably engulfs Jacobite as well.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (100)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (90)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Torealis is next on my list
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris decides to pick on the weakest of the bunch.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (90)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (90)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

FALCON PUNCH!!!!!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (90)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

We are limited to 6 images in our sigs 

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (85)
Jacobite (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

FOR THE EMPEROR (of heresy)


Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (90)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (90)
Jacobite (90)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

banana peels everywhere!!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (90)
Jacobite (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris just hits the big red button, and finds that Jacobite has imploded.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (90)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

For Jezlad and his Chaplain sig!! ?
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

30 ICBMs can't be wrong, says chris as he nukes Galahad.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Someone's gotta give loyalists a little hand

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (100)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

For Jezlad!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Jezlad's power lv reaches 10 trillion!!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone who kills jez will probably get banned, so Chris heals him

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (120)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Jez's golden throne gets upgraded to a new server, POWER SURGE!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (80)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (125)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Luthor, I think you healed Jez a bit to much in one of your posts; he jumps from 100 to 110; not that some of you would be complaining.:biggrin:

Seeing as this is hurt and heal, someone must feel the lack of love, sorry cccp.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (125)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

darkreever said:


> Luthor, I think you healed Jez a bit to much in one of your posts; he jumps from 100 to 110; not that some of you would be complaining.:biggrin:


Your right!:shok:

Jezlad, Return!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (90)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (125)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So is almost everyone going to spend the rest of this healing Jez? 

Nothing personal Torealis, just wanna lower some of these amounts. (And going after Jez right now is out of the question..)
Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (125)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Not for chris and his 30 ICBMs....JEZ NUKED!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (90)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keeping true to form in not lingering on any one person, sorry Ancient but here's a little hurt to you.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (55)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

For the Underdog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (80)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Random act of violence for the day!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (70)
Galahad (90)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris is bored, so just hits the closest red button, and all of Galahad's 340 something odd rep implodes into the negatives.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (70)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (70)
Galahad (80)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe it, an inactive hurt and heal. Chris blames CCCP.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (60)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (70)
Galahad (80)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I blame khorneflake.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (60)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (70)
Galahad (80)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)
Khorneflake (0) *DOUBLE KILL*


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i blame everyone except myself but since i have to pick i choose you Dirge Eterna
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (60)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (80)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (80)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

To bad for khorneflake that you caught that luthor; would have been really funny if he had won or come in second because of Fenrak's over-zealousness in getting him kicked out of this one.

This next shot is aimed at Jacobite
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (60)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (80)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (70)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Jacobite shot down my renegade grey knight idea!:laugh:

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (60)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (80)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (60)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Galahad lost his paint brush 
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (60)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Who will die first, CCCP or Jacobite....I vote CCCP.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (50)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (60)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Then to make it not one sided, Jacobite will take a hit as well

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (50)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Go Jez!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (50)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (120)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

CCCP keeps dying.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (40)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (120)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

jez's head explodes from all the healing!!!!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (40)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

CCCP feels weak.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (30)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I just wanna kill some1... sry CCCP you the least work :biggrin:

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (20)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Its _Sum_1 

And Loyalist is still a loyalist...
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (20)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (70)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

I got to play rock band 2 today which means someone gets to die!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (20)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris heals CCCP, for variety.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (25)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

THE ANGRY NINJAS ARE BACK!!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (15)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (50)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I will not let Loyalist win!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (15)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (40)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Someone needs to go down!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (5)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (40)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm Barry Scott....

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
CCCP (0) *BANG AND THE DIRT IS GONE!*
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (40)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (110)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, you killed CCCP, I'm telling. Chris tells jez and jez some how gets some satisfaction out of this.



Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)

Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (40)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (50)

EDIT: My bad, who did you heal Dark?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I do believe your supposed to remove cccp now that he's at zero Chris.

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (45)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

las pistol>Jacobite.
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (45)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I healed Loyalist42, like when I came into this hurt and heal.:biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

No! Loyalists must die!

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (35)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Loyalist must live!


Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (40)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Aye, Loyalist isn't going down without some effort Fenrakk; someone's gotta do some healing for those who seem to be completely lacking..

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (45)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on fenrakks side because he supports Nurgle (or maybe it's because of his masculine charm)...

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (35)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Die servant of the cursed Imperium!


Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (25)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Even the Tau agree? Damn, your chances are slim, LoyaLIST...

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (15)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

do i side with the loyalists like my emperor fearing Black templar side says? or do i give into the destructive nature of my robots? better play it on the safe side. when in doubt kill everything in the way and ask questions later!!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (5)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I WANNA KILL SOMEBODY!!! :laugh:

Torealis (80)
Loyalist42 (-5 or dead...)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (60)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

For Galahad!!!

Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (50)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Galahad implodes.

Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (115)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

I think you forgot Ancient Tiel a Fier:wink:

I hit Jezlad with a stick. Please don't hurt me!:no:


Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (105)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jacobite should last a turn more than he's likely going to

Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (105)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN THERES NO AMMO!?!?!?!??!
Ancient Tiel a Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (95)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I Killed you last time :laugh:

Ancient Tiel A Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (85)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris heals jez, in an effort to do everything the opposite.

Ancient Tiel A Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (90)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Unite, enemies of Jezlad!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (80)
Torealis (80)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (80)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

pikin on jez like that not cool guys ima pick on someone else!!!
Ancient Tiel A Fier (80)
Torealis (70)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (80)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

dont fuck with Ancient Tiel A Fier or ill send a squirrel to eat your bowels
(heal atf)
Ancient Tiel A Fier (80)
Torealis (70)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (40)
Jezlad (80)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Galahad is a South Park dude he must die!
(Please don't ban me :cray: )

Ancient Tiel A Fier (80)
Torealis (70)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (30)
Jezlad (80)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Die Jezlad!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (80)
Torealis (70)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (30)
Jezlad (70)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If everyone else is going down a bit, then Ancient is gonna have to go down as well. Can't let this be anything but close after all.:biggrin:

Ancient Tiel A Fier (70)
Torealis (70)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (30)
Jezlad (70)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I'ma heal Gal. He's a good guy and doesn't deserve to get killed (yet).

Ancient Tiel A Fier (70)
Torealis (70)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (35)
Jezlad (70)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

me smash things good
Ancient Tiel A Fier (70)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (35)
Jezlad (70)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

my kill tally must increase, and I must take the best head!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (70)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (35)
Jezlad (60)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

must collect souls....
Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (35)
Jezlad (60)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Galahad, for banning the starter of the thread. 
Well actually........That's probably a good thing :fool:
Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (25)
Jezlad (60)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Gal, your the weakest...

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (15)
Jezlad (60)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jezlad is a god! He cannot die!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (15)
Jezlad (65)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Galahad can't be next!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (20)
Jezlad (65)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Die Jezlad Die!
Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (20)
Jezlad (55)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with NorthernTau, but its more appealing to try and take Jez out right now.

Die Jezlad Die!
Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (20)
Jezlad (45)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

No! Jezlad's a god! He cannot die!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (20)
Jezlad (50)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A bit to early for you to be healing someone again Fenrakk; the eight hours between your posts is at least an hour and a quarter off of another day. (Unless that flag of where you live is not the right one of course..)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i want this to be over so i can kill the hivemind again i dont wanna keep bashing mods.... FOR THE GREATER GOOD!!
Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (10)
Jezlad (45)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hehehe* I'm crazy you know *haha* so crazy I might KILL *heha* kill who you ask *heheha* I'll tell you who *hahe* oops I forgot *hahehe* oh well never mind *hahah hehahe. . .*
Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (60)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (0) DEAD *hehehaha*
Jezlad (45)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

GW goes bust, leaving Torealis out of _real_ job (a mod doesn't really count, does it? Would explain where the sub fund goes).

ncient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (50)
Dirge Eterna (60)
Galahad (0) DEAD *hehehaha*
Jezlad (45)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dirge still ain't dead yet

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (50)
Dirge Eterna (50)
Jezlad (45)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I wanna finish what i started

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (50)
Dirge Eterna (50)
Jezlad (35)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Finish off Dirge! He serves the Corpse-God!!!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (50)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (35)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fenrakk, do you even pay attention to the times between your own posts? Not even four hours between them this time; you want people taken out so badly its like your ignoring the rules of hurt and heal.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

As do I noise marine.

Ancient Tiel A Fier (60)
Torealis (50)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (25)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lets keep Ancient with everyone else:biggrin:


Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (50)
Dirge Eterna (50)
Jezlad (25)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

punt a puppy!!
Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (50)
Jezlad (25)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Kill Jezlad, Kill!
Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (50)
Jezlad (15)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kill Dirge! Kill! Kill! KILL!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (15)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Hang in there Jez!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (20)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jez don't die on me now!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (25)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And now he's right back where he started before your help.

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (15)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

But now he's not.

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (20)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

They think it's all over (for Jez)....

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jezlad (10)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

....It is now!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (40)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Beenburned, did you do 2 posts in one day?

DD = Die Dirge!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (50)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (30)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

No, made sure it was the next day. Can't do another one today though...


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

this has lasted way to long!!!
Ancient Tiel A Fier (40)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (30)
Jacobite (45)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: kk just checking my time zone must be different from yours


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The US and UK flags are nice indicators of that Fenrakk.

I think this has lasted just long enough, maybe even a bit short what with all the lack of heal and all hurt.
Ancient Tiel A Fier (40)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (30)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm no encyclopedia, I don't know the difference in time zones or what time zones you are in


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You don't have to be; it wouldn't be a bad guess to say the UK is at least a quarter world away from the US, and that means six hours. Even if your off by an hour or so, with a quick guess you could have an idea; and something is always better than nothing.:biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Coming from the person with no flag


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Is this thread beginning to die?

Ancient Tiel A Fier (40)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (20)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

No, but I think all this OOC crap is slowly killing it. I choose not to kill the thread, but to kill Dirge just a teensy bit more.

Ancient Tiel A Fier (40)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (10)
Jacobite (50)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

that would mean that the people need to die faster
Ancient Tiel A Fier (40)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (10)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

No he's not! :shok:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Where's your damn corpse-Emporer now, huh? HUH?

Ancient Tiel A Fier (40)
Torealis (40)
Dirge Eterna (Is Dead! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

sitting on Ancient Tiel A Fier laughing at all of us.
Ancient Tiel A Fier (30)
Torealis (40)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ancient is going down!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (20)
Torealis (40)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And I guess Torealis will be close behind.

Ancient Tiel A Fier (20)
Torealis (30)
Jacobite (40) 


Hey, 20, 30, 40; nice..


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

no its not 

Ancient Tiel A Fier (10)
Torealis (30)
Jacobite (40)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ancient, nothing personal, but this is your DOOM!

Ancient Tiel A Fier (DEAD! I am GREAT at this!)
Torealis (30)
Jacobite (40


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Jacobite going down!!!
Torealis (30)
Jacobite (30


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh? I have my money on Torealis being the one to go down.

Torealis (20)
Jacobite (30


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jacobite, live, LIVE!

Torealis (10)
Jacobite (30


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And, the last one standing is Jacobite. 

To bad someone had to catch khorneflake having not been taken out before. Would have been really funny to see the final two people down to ten, one taken out, and then it gets revealed that flake wasn't out and actually wins. That would have been priceless.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, as I forced on everyone from the start, Jacobite won! :bff cyclops's:


----------

